# Beauty in the Eye of the Beholder



## TarionzCousin (Jan 8, 2015)

I was bored and made this.







The beholder is by Hungry Sparrow at Deviant Art: http://hungrysparrow.deviantart.com/art/Beholder-162111937

Beauty is from the Disney movie.


----------



## Random Bystander (Jan 12, 2015)

"Beauty and the Beastly"?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 15, 2015)

a good laugh!!!


----------



## tuxgeo (Jan 16, 2015)

So the red veining in the corners of its eye are its Bellicose veins?


----------



## Random Bystander (Jan 16, 2015)

tuxgeo said:


> So the red veining in the corners of its eye are its Bellicose veins?



Ladies and gentlemen, let us take a moment to contemplate on the humble rotten tomato.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 20, 2015)

Hey [MENTION=31304]TarionzCousin[/MENTION]. i wish you would get bored again and do more of your artwork!!


----------



## Samloyal23 (Jan 24, 2015)

I can only imagine that a Beholder has very different aesthetics from ours. What do they consider beautiful?


----------



## Random Bystander (Jan 24, 2015)

Samloyal23 said:


> I can only imagine that a Beholder has very different aesthetics from ours. What do they consider beautiful?



If I recall correctly, every Beholder considers only itself and exact copies the only true Beholders, with others as lesser Beholders.


----------



## Samloyal23 (Jan 24, 2015)

Random Bystander said:


> If I recall correctly, every Beholder considers only itself and exact copies the only true Beholders, with others as lesser Beholders.




Sure, but what do they consider beautiful? Are they totally narcissistic, addicted to their mirrors? Hmmm...


----------



## Random Bystander (Jan 24, 2015)

Samloyal23 said:


> Sure, but what do they consider beautiful? Are they totally narcissistic, addicted to their mirrors? Hmmm...



That would seem to be the implication. However, as Aberrations, assigning human motivations may not work.

However, I am sure a good comedy could be made of the "Mildly Narcissistic Beholder".


----------



## tuxgeo (Jan 24, 2015)

You may have something there if you reword it slightly. 

"Mildly Narcissistic" has too many syllables. To replace that, try "The Partly Self-Loving Beholder," who sings a theme song with the refrain, "Me, Myself, and Eye."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 29, 2015)

I wish I was artistically inclined. I came up with a mental picture of this caption I came up with:

Mage hand: a spectator sport

There would be two wizards using mage hand to bat a beholder kin knowen as a spectator between them.


----------

